# CURADO 200E7



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

NEED SOME OPINIONS ON THE CURADO 200 E7,THANKS.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Great reel. Use it on Umbrella Point out of kayak with lures. The 50E is lighter smaller and holds plenty of 30# braid.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Get one


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Use them exclusively now. Throw arties only and like ease of casting, distance, precise placement. Only thing I don't like is their inability to take a licking and keep on ticking. Don't take a pounding in the surf well. When wet drag has a tendency to slip. 

I completely disassemble and reassemble them too regularly. It must not bother me too bad, as I continue to fish and enjoy them.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I HAVE THREE OLDER GREEN SF CURADO'S,THEY ARE REALLY GREAT REELS,THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANYMORE.I WAS JUST GETTING SOME OPINIONS ON THE E7'S.I WANT TO PURCHASE A NEW ONE FOR MY TOUT ROD.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

no better reel for the price. awesome reel even if it cost 200 bucks.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I think FTU has them for 139. Was there this morning and it was either 139 or 159 (sign was posted on front door at the one on I-10)


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

don't have any e7's but do have 6 of the e5's,that are just a little over a year old. same reeel just different ratio. No problems except for the alum drag washer, which shimano will replace for you. 
good reel otherwise


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

I had fished a couple of the old "greenies" for years and then a friend showed up on a trip with two of the new Curado 200e7 reels and was really enjoying them. I made the "mistake" of fishing with his spare one afternoon and really loved it.

The ergonomics of the smaller profile and the side-saddle mounting of the big gear to allow it to sit lower on the rod made it easier to hold and fish. The casting distance is identical as far as I can determine and the higher gear ratio is a big plus for me. The reel immediately felt more comfortable in my left hand, and at the end of the day when I picked up my "greenie" it suddenly felt heavy and clunky to me.

The "greenies" have gone thru eBay to a good home I hope and I now have a pair of the 200e7's and one of the new 50e's. I have fished the 200's for about a year now, and have to say that I am extremely pleased with them. I use 30lb braid on them, and have been able to handle everything in the bays, including a couple of big oversize reds that I thought I was going to have to give up on. I haven't had a chance to try the 50e yet, but am looking forward to it. It seems to me that the new Curados have definately improved and sit right at the sweet spot of the price performance curve for this type of reel.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

WATER DOC,WE NED TO MEET AT THOMPSON'S SOMETIME NEXT WEEK.


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like Shimano is releasing Curado 200 G7 7.1 to 1 Curado 200 G6 6.5 to 1 and a Curado 200 G5 5.5 to 1 FYI


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I love my E7, but you are correct about the surf. But the older Curados, well that's where they thrive.


ol' salt said:


> Use them exclusively now. Throw arties only and like ease of casting, distance, precise placement. Only thing I don't like is their inability to take a licking and keep on ticking. Don't take a pounding in the surf well. When wet drag has a tendency to slip.
> 
> I completely disassemble and reassemble them too regularly. It must not bother me too bad, as I continue to fish and enjoy them.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the E7 for surf fishing arties. I like the 7-1 ratio for picking up line quick. Personally I think they are tough enough. They arent bullet proof like the old greenies. But they can pull trout out of the surf just like the rest. Any reel that gets dunked or splashed with saltwater will mess up down the line. Although, after fishing a reel at the beach I usually do a little "light" maintenance when I get home. Small drop of oil in spool, pinion support, etc. Run a dry Q-tip through the inside where the spool rides. And clean the spool. Personally I think the main weakness is the anti-reverse bearing. Most expensive too. Doesn't hurt to run a dry rag though the A/R bearing and run a drop of oil inside of it with a Q-tip.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Someone mentioned an issue with the aluminum drag washer and that Shimano would replace it. Did they continue to ship w/ aluminum drag washers (if they realized there was a problem), or was that only an issue with older builds of the 200E7? I got a couple of 200E7s a few weeks ago. I have no idea if I have aluminum drag washers or what may be wrong with them.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

The ones I bought recently had the correct stainless washers........it depends where you buy them I guess.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks. I bought them from Gandermountain.com, so I would assume they are not really old stock. Gandermountain.com should be relatively high volume. Is there an easy way to tell what washers you have (I guess aluminum and stainless steel look different, but I don't know that I could tell w/o having them side-by-side)?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

HEY ITS A REAL GOOD REEL FOR THE PRICE BUT STOP YELLING I CAN'T HEAR [email protected] ANYMORE . J/K LOL. Get ya a half dozen they're solid!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Aluminum drag washer*

THe aluminum drag washer is black (anodized). Not that many were shipped. I have not seen one in months.

E7 is a great reel.

Mike



Kevin70 said:


> Thanks. I bought them from Gandermountain.com, so I would assume they are not really old stock. Gandermountain.com should be relatively high volume. Is there an easy way to tell what washers you have (I guess aluminum and stainless steel look different, but I don't know that I could tell w/o having them side-by-side)?


----------

